# Started a fishless cycle 3 months ago (failed) so I finally bought my betta (pics)!



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey everyone! I haven't been here in awhile since I've just come back from a three-week trip around California. Not sure if any of you remember me, but I asked a lot of questions about fishless cycling and helped some others who had questions about the process. It seems many of those regulars no longer post here... anyway, long story short, I started a fishless cycle with ammonia in April and was frustrated at how long it was taking to see results. My nitrites spiked after almost a month, but they never went down and neither did the ammonia. Something must have happened to cause it to stall. I told myself if I saw no improvements I would empty out the tank, get my fish, and start all over with a fish-in cycle once I got back from my trip. 

I've done exactly that! I went out and bought a beautiful red/blue/purple crowntail male. I've had him for almost a week now and everything is going great. He's lively, eating with no problems, swimming all around the tank, following my finger, flaring when I put a mirror up to the tank, "riding" the current from my filter outflow. It's pretty cute. I've named him Vie (it means "life" in French - I just love the language a lot!) but I've kind of taken to just saying... "fishy".  Here are some pictures:


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

He's pretty!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I remember you, mostly your tank actually, lol. Welcome back!
Vie is a very gorgeous betta. He looks like quite a character. Glad things are worked out for you in the end.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

His coloring is just like my veiltail, which I've named Mistuhr Fishy as that's what my roomates and I started calling him so it stuck. ^^;

I'd like to know how your fish-in cycle goes, I read that ammonia levels have to be constantly monitored so not to harm the fish so I decided to to my first cycle fish-less.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! PwnCho, I know what you mean. I was kind of expecting to need to do water changes every couple of days but I have been monitoring the ammonia level and it hasn't gone above 0 so I haven't done a water change yet.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

That coloring is very popular it seems. Same as my VT as well. Very pretty guy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I remember you!!!

Welcome back.  

Your fish is pretty!


----------



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

your fish is pretty! BUT HE HAS HUMONGOUS EYES! xD


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hey welcome back!

your fish is so cute, can't beleive how tiny he is, *cute*

just felt like sharing : im french so both my fishies are french *lol*


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

kiddomagic said:


> your fish is pretty! BUT HE HAS HUMONGOUS EYES! xD


Do you think that's a bad thing? I was a bit weary of it at first since I thought he might have a case of pop eye or something. He seems pretty normal though.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

He might grow into his face, or he might be a fishy with bugged-out eyes. Either way he's cute. :3


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very cute! I understand not wanting to wait. 
How are your nitrites looking? I started my tank with some substrate from my BIL's tank whish has been running for a while and my ammonia is at 0 bt my nitrites are HIGH!
I read somewhere it should take 3-4 days for the nitrites to go down but it's taken well more than that.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually don't even have a reading for nitrites yet. Probably because the tank has only been running for a week since I started anew. Ammonia is still 0 after four days.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! Your tank and fish are GORGEOUS!!!!

Hope your fish-in cycle goes well! =]


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

